# Samsung HLN467W Noise



## larsoned123 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi, i have a samsung dlp tv model #HLN467W. I just replaced the color wheel because it was getting extremely loud. The new color wheel is much better, but still makes a buzz sound for about a second upon startup and i can hear a very slight high-pitched noise from it during muted or quiet scenes. I know it is not the fan, but i can hear that as well. I sit about 8-10 feet from the tv. Is this normal or should a color wheel be silent? Should my fan be silent? Is there a break-in period for new color wheels? Did i possibly get a defective color wheel? Thanks.


----------

